# Enve 3.4 or 4.5



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

I had placed an order for Clincher Chris King Enve 3.4s, then a day later they release the 4.5s. I cancelled my order and I'm trying to decide on the 3.4 vs the 4.5. I'm going to moving back to around Palo Alto next year, so my riding should be some rolling hills and some Old LaHonda, and then some gran fondos and I'm also doing the Triple Bypass ride this year, and do some duathalons and then some triathlons as well. I'm not sure if getting the 4.5 will make more sense, last year I averaged around 19mph on flats, but that was with no real organized training just riding as hard as I could for 90 min on Sat & Sun. This year I've been training and getting more fit and using a power meter to be smart with my training. I weigh 175-180 and I'm 6'2". My wife is buying these wheels for me for a birthday present. I plan on these being my nice wheels that I keep and use for at least 5 years. 
My previous plan was to use the front 3.4 wheel and then a wheel cover on a different wheel (10spd) for my Tri bike. 
I know that this is going to all be speculation as no one has ridden the new wheels but that is ok. Seems like there is about 10W difference between the 3.4 and the 6.7 so I assume there would only be a 5-10W difference, and only about a 40g difference.

I have a 2014 Synapse HiMod 2, and I am getting these wheels at a deal as I used to work at the bike shop in Ca where I'd be buying them.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Having re-read your post and the considering fact that you ride triathlons and biathlons primarily in the flats, I'd recommend the 6.7.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

4.5 all the way


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I can't believe it took Enve so long to fill the glaring hole in their lineup. The 3.4s are great wheels but I don't see them benefiting you for tri events. When I race tris I would use an 808 in front and either disc or 808 in the back. I've also used my Enve 65 for a relay not long ago. Long story short the deeper in front the better. 

If you are not going to go all in for podiums then perhaps go with 4.5s and have a wheelset that you can use anytime.

I want the 4.5s in a bad way. These will go great in between my Reynolds 32s and Enve 65s. In fact, they may replace the 65s


----------



## sd5500 (Mar 25, 2012)

mimason said:


> I can't believe it took Enve so long to fill the glaring hole in their lineup. The 3.4s are great wheels but I don't see them benefiting you for tri events. When I race tris I would use an 808 in front and either disc or 808 in the back. I've also used my Enve 65 for a relay not long ago. Long story short the deeper in front the better.
> 
> If you are not going to go all in for podiums then perhaps go with 4.5s and have a wheelset that you can use anytime.
> 
> I want the 4.5s in a bad way. These will go great in between my Reynolds 32s and Enve 65s. In fact, they may replace the 65s


Why would you need another set? I have Bontrager D3 3s (35mm) and brand new 6.7s, and I wouldn't even consider 4.5s at this point. I think the 4.5s are great if you could only have 1 set for RRing.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

sd5500 said:


> Why would you need another set? I have Bontrager D3 3s (35mm) and brand new 6.7s, and I wouldn't even consider 4.5s at this point. I think the 4.5s are great if you could only have 1 set for RRing.


I have two road bikes and the Reynolds are mismatched front and rear hoops. The front is a RV32UL and rear was RAPed for a 32mm swirl lip. They are 4-5 years old with heavy miles too so thinking maybe its time to retire them or use for a back up set. Decided to keep the 65s since those are still solid.

Also, didn't you know you are allowed to have more wheelsets than bikes? When I was road and tri racing I had 5 wheels sets and a disc. I'm down to 3 + the disc.


----------

